# Best way to repair concrete retaining walls?



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear all, first please see some photos:

http://yfrog.com/7gdsc0483largej

http://yfrog.com/05dsc0481wj

The concrete retaining wall in our backyard used to have a "cap", but because the wall is aging so the cap is falling apart and we recently just decide to take the cap out.

However, after we took the cap out, we noticed that the fence was built with steel and concrete, and the steel inside the concrete is really rusty. Some questions here:

1. What would be the best way to repair this retaining wall? Would simply putting concrete on the top edge work?

2. How could we make sure that the still is being protected and won't continue to rust? It seems that if the steel continue to rust, eventually the concrete wall will "bubble"... any thoughts or comments about this?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Steel needs oxygen and water/moisture to rust. Remove either and it will stop oxidizing.

Really couldn't tell much from the photos to advise on how to secure a new top cap.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Would it be a good idea to just put concrete on top of the wall and make it look like a ^ shape, would that work?


----------

